# Might and Magic VI - Frage bzgl. Charakterwahl



## lightchris (9. September 2004)

Ich bin momentan dabei, das erste mal richtig MM6 zu zocken. Nun habe ich nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit gelesen, dass meine Party, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe, im späteren Verlauf des Spiels alles andere als optimal ist. Und zwar besteht sie aus folgendem:

Schütze, Ritter, Paladin, Druide.

Angeblich ist später Magie extrem wichtig, und in dieser Hinsicht ist meine Zusammenstellung wirklich nicht gerade toll.
Nun meine eigentliche Frage: Lohnt es sich mit dieser Party noch weiterzuspielen, oder sollte ich es lieber lassen und neu anfangen? Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn das Spiel schwer wird, aber wenn es mit der Zeit nur noch eine einzige Quälerei wird und kaum schaffbar ist, habe ich darauf auch keine Lust.

Ich hoffe hier findet sich noch der ein oder andere Might and Magic Freak, der mir das beantworten kann


----------



## Ketchup33 (9. September 2004)

lightchris am 09.09.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin momentan dabei, das erste mal richtig MM6 zu zocken. Nun habe ich nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit gelesen, dass meine Party, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe, im späteren Verlauf des Spiels alles andere als optimal ist. Und zwar besteht sie aus folgendem:
> 
> Schütze, Ritter, Paladin, Druide.
> 
> ...



Mach gute Fernschützen aus denen (speziell den nicht magie-fähigen). Damit werden die Kämpfe u.U. zwar langwieriger, aber Du kommst auch ans Ziel. 

bye, Thomas


----------



## Dilbert (10. September 2004)

lightchris am 09.09.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin momentan dabei, das erste mal richtig MM6 zu zocken. Nun habe ich nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit gelesen, dass meine Party, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe, im späteren Verlauf des Spiels alles andere als optimal ist. Und zwar besteht sie aus folgendem:
> 
> Schütze, Ritter, Paladin, Druide.
> 
> ...



hm ist echt schon ne ganze ecke her dasich das gezockt hab.
aber magier wird später echt seeeeeeehhhrrr wichtig deswegen würd ich mir überlegen villeicht neu anzufangen vor allem wenn du noch nicht auf der ersten karte fertig bist...
Dabeihaben sollte man imo nen Magier (Feuer) nen Prister (Massenheals) den Rest kann man sich dann nach seinen Wünschen basteln hatte damals glaub ich noch nen Ranger (für Luftmagie) und nen Paladin kann man sich dann aber machen wie man will. Einzig nen Ritter würd ich nicht mehr nehmen, die Gegner können später eigentlich fast alle Magie und Nahkämpfe sind nicht mehr so häufig wie gerade am Anfang.
Am anfang kann man mit Fernkampf also Bögen ne Menge reißen deswegen ist der Ranger am Anfang der Gott ^^
Ach ja manche Gegner bevorzugen m/w als Angriffsziel deswegen kann man überlegen ne uniseyparty zu machen geht aber auch ohne gut...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. September 2004)

Might & Magic 6 ist zu Begin "Might" und am Ende "Magic". Soll heissen, am Anfang sind Ritter und Bogenschützen so toll, dass man denkt, das Spiel ist zu leicht. Wenn man aber was weiter fortschreitet, wird schell klar, dass Nahkämpfer (und Bogenschützen) an Bedeutung verlieren und die Magiebegabten nun "an der Reihe" sind. 
Unmöglich wird es mit deiner Gruppe nicht werden (ich habe MM6 mal mit einem einzigen Druiden durchgespielt *g*), aber doch recht schwierig. Ausserdem hast du keinen Kleriker und keinen Hexer in der Gruppe, sondern nur einen Druiden. Der Druide kann zwar (fast) alles, was Hexer und Kleriker auch können, aber man verteilt seine Kräfte zu stark auf die Spruchschulen und er wird alles können, aber nichts richtig.
Desweiteren kann der Druide keine Licht- und Schattenmagie erlernen (nur Kleriker und Hexer). In den beiden Magieschulen sind ein paar nette Sachen.

Bei MM6 würde ich (genau) einen Kleriker und mindestens einen Hexer mitnehmen, besser zwei. Ein Ritter ist auch okay, einen Paladin würde ich aber bevorzugen, weil der Paladin auch ein bisserl zaubern kann und dem Kleriker das Zaubern von spirituellen Sprüchen abnehmen kann. Ausserdem hat der Ritter keinen Vorteil ggü dem Paladin, ausser den vielen Lebenspunkten.

Nimmt man zwei Hexer mit, können beide sich auf verschiedene Magieschulen konzentrieren und man erhält recht schnell Magier mit verschiedenen guten und starken Sprüchen (der Druide alleine ist dann noch ein Magieanfänger). Einer erlernt zB hauptsächlich Wassermagie, der andere Luftmagie und beide Feuermagie. Erdmagie fand ich bis auf den Schwerezauber recht unnütz, da die Schutzsprüche schon in Licht- bzw Schattenschutzsprüchen eingebaut sind.


Meine erste Gruppe in MM6 war:
2x Paladin, kleriker, Hexer
War ganz gut so, nur Kleriker und Hexer waren nachher etwas überfordert und die Paladine haben Däumchen gedreht.

Die nächste Gruppe: Einen Paladin gegen einen Hexer ausgetauscht. War sehr gut spielbar.

Eine weitere, sehr interessante Gruppe:
Kleriker, 3x Hexer
Später die absoluten Killer, zu Anfang was schwach, was aber durch die (IMO) zu starken Fernwaffen (Bögen) mehr als ausgeglichen wurde. Zu Anfang schnell Bogenexperte werden und die Anfangsareale und Quests mit aktiviertem Heldentum, Segen (spirituelle Magie) und Eile (Feuermagie) leeren bzw lösen. Wenn man dann Feuerregen besitzt... nun ja, ... BBQ 


EDITH: Werbung: *Holgers inoffizielle MM6-Homepage, Anno 1997*
-hässlich, Rechtschreibfehler, lange Ladezeiten, mit Netscape Composer gebaut


----------



## lightchris (10. September 2004)

Ok, ich danke euch sehr für eure Tipps!

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mittlerweile eben doch schon recht weit bin.. ich denke, ich werde es einfach mal auf diesem Wege weiterversuchen. Wenn es gar nicht mehr gehen sollte, nehme ich mir bei einem Neuanfang auf jeden Fall eure Ratschläge zu Herzen. Und Falls ich das Spiel ein weiteres Mal durchspielen werde, sowieso 

Ich denke, wenn ich mir jetzt eine Party zusammenstellen würde, würde sie so aussehen: Schütze, Paladin, Kleriker, Hexer. Vielleicht gegen Ende dann nicht das stärkste, dafür aber im ersten Teil des Spiels auch ganz ordentlich. Damit wäre es relativ ausgeglichen, würde ich schätzen (und ZU leicht solls ja auch nicht werden  ).



Ich kann ja dann berichten, wie es mir ergangen ist, wenns jemanden interessiert.


----------

